# August Photo Contest



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great theme, this is going to be fun!
Congratulations again Annef!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing all the golden gardeners, congrats Anne!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OH! My girl Rundle has some crazy gardening skills!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Looks like she was headed to China......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey helping me turn the dirt. Eventually it looked like the 2nd pic.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny doesn't do much gardening, but she does like to lay in them.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a new month and time for a new contest.
Annef has picked * 'The Best Gardener' *for the theme.
Goldens love to be a part of our lives and help wherever they can especially out in the garden.
Share a photo of your golden enjoying, playing or helping in the garden. Let see all those golden gardeners!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, August 22nd.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

Indie doing some trimming of roots


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Riverside Park in NYC needs to bring goats in to cut the grass. Luckily Pacific Grove CA has Archie to keep the grass cut!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Does he run like a (John)Deere?


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

FurdogDad said:


> Does he run like a (John)Deere?


Hahaha, yes not only does he run like a DEERe, but he is quite addicted to the tasty snacks they leave behind when we play after hours on the golf course (which in my town is an OK thing to do!)


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Yeah, Lola and Murph like to go out in our frt yard and try to sample the delicacies as well


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

Not my garden but he enjoyed rolling in that garden.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

* 'The Best Gardener' *is the August theme.
Keep that camera close while in the garden this weekend and get a pic of your golden helping. Let's see all those golden gardeners!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, August 22nd.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I am loving this theme and the photos, esp all the happy puppies!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm thinking about hiring all these guys for a landscaping crew and starting a business....Furdog Landscaping...We really DIG your lawn!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FurdogDad said:


> I'm thinking about hiring all these guys for a landscaping crew and starting a business....Furdog Landscaping...We really DIG your lawn!



Great idea!
I've got one that is great at trimming up tree branches and pulling up old landscape fabric.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Sophie making sure the roots of my Hibiscus is getting plenty of fresh air







sure th


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis loves it when our town dedicated garden club flowers bloom at his favorite park. We always allow extra time to stop and sniff.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Jarvis fits right in with the color scheme.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

GoldeninCT said:


> Jarvis loves it when our town dedicated garden club flowers bloom at his favorite park. We always allow extra time to stop and sniff.
> View attachment 884783


Beautiful!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The August theme is* 'The Best Gardener'.*
Goldens love to be a part of our lives and help wherever they can especially out in the garden.
Share a photo of your golden enjoying, playing or helping in the garden. Let see all those golden gardeners!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, August 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess it's too hot to be out in the garden...
I hope we get more great pics of our adorable fur babies!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Annef has picked * 'The Best Gardener' *for the August theme.
Goldens love to be a part of our lives and help wherever they can especially out in the garden.
Share a photo of your golden enjoying, playing or helping in the garden. Let see all those golden gardeners!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, August 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Who's the *best gardener* at your house? I'm no gardener but I do like to put plants in the ground and see if anything grows! Honey loves to roll in all the fresh green things and eventually levels the garden for me. 

Share a pic of your furry helper in this month's contest, *'The Best Gardener'.*

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, August 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

* 'The Best Gardener' *is the theme.
Goldens love to be a part of our lives and help wherever they can especially out in the garden.
Share a photo of your golden enjoying, playing or helping in the garden. Let see all those golden gardeners!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, August 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership.
Members must have 25 posts *(when the contest closes)* for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
Everyone is encouraged to post a picture. If you post more than 1 photo, then the first pic posted will be eligible for the voting poll. Past winners in *this* calendar year are not eligible to win but are encouraged to share pics anyway.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Supervising...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's only a few days left to enter the photo contest with a pic of *'The Best Gardener'.*
Let see all those golden gardeners!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, August 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

2 days left to enter the photo contest with a pic of *'The Best Gardener'.*
Let see all those golden gardeners!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, August 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest featuring pics of *'The Best Gardener'.* will close on Sunday, August 22nd.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

So sorry for the last minute entry! Throwback to Felix trying to eat our potted cactus


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This photo contest will close later today. You still have a chance to post a pic of your *Best Gardener.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest is closed!


----------

